# What if The Book met up with The Ring



## Nesacat (Mar 16, 2010)

This is what happens when one is multi-tasking at work and talking with GOLLUM ...

What do you think would happen if The Necronomicon and The One Ring were thrown together.


----------



## GOLLUM (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey that's a cool idea. I wonder what genius was visited upon you this time?....

Sadly I can't participate in this one as I'm the one with the One Ring. It's a nobrainer really. I mean, recall I'm holding in my palm right now the "one Ring to rule them ALLl". I'm afraid HPL and that infamous "item" wouldn't stand a chance against my powers.......

Runs off before Cat can belt GOLUUM over the head.....


----------



## GOLLUM (Mar 16, 2010)

Actually to be fair this is quite a fun topic.

It'll be interesting to see what arguments people come up with, eventhough I'm confident of the outcome...


----------



## Pravuil (Mar 16, 2010)

The origins of lawyers?


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Mar 16, 2010)

Nesacat said:


> What do you think would happen if The Necronomicon and The One Ring were thrown together.


 
It's already happened. Exhibit A: Dan Brown


----------



## J-WO (Mar 26, 2010)

If Cthulu picked up the ring Sauron wouldn't even get a look in.


----------



## Urien (Mar 26, 2010)

CashMYGold, pop the one ring in an envelope and send it off (the gold price is awfully high tha knows).

As for the book... good kindling, since I read newspapers on line I have nothing to burn.


----------



## Urien (Mar 26, 2010)

...Or Ring... and book... are you thinking what I'm thinking? Yep RINGBINDER.

(I am sadly quite proud of that, I don't get out much, the sirens, walls, razor wire and guards mitigate against it).


----------



## Vladd67 (Mar 26, 2010)

Urien said:


> ...Or Ring... and book... are you thinking what I'm thinking? Yep RINGBINDER.
> 
> (I am sadly quite proud of that, I don't get out much, the sirens, walls, razor wire and guards mitigate against it).



At least it's not because of a strait jacket


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 26, 2010)

Urien** has already partly (inadvertently?) answered this in his first post:

You would get a book that you could only read when it was burning on the fire (the words being invisible in in other circumstances).







** - Great pun in Urien's second post, by the way.


----------



## Urien (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you sir, praise from the master is praise indeed.


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 26, 2010)

One word that encompasses two puns (at least) has to be praised.


Back to simpler things.... One ring might not be enough, given the size of some of today's binders; hence:


> Four rings to bind them all and in the darkness file them.


----------



## thepaladin (Mar 26, 2010)

I think they already are at least close together...in that big government warehouse where everything gets stashed.....


----------



## Grimward (Mar 27, 2010)

Even with the book and the ring, there are still 35 other items you need to win Zelda....

*Grim's Groaning Chorus murmurs sadly*


----------



## thepaladin (Mar 27, 2010)

And they're all probably in that chest in Finial Fantasy III that you can see form the top floor of the tower but can't get to!  Stayed up till like 3:00 AM getting to that thing back in '90 (it was my son's).


----------



## J-WO (Mar 28, 2010)

I think both book and ring are in the possession of Simon Cowell.  At least, it would explain a few things.


----------

